# Sicherheits-Update für Open-Source-Virenscanner



## Newsfeed (11 April 2009)

Die Entwickler von ClamAV kündigen lediglich ein "Bugfix Release" an, doch das Update schließt mindestens eine kritische Lücke.

Weiterlesen...


----------

